# Vintage Diver



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vintage Diver 25 Jewel Automatic

I have been looking for a Vintage diver I was very happy to find this, :thumbsup:

It is a Talis 25 Jewel Automatic Diver, I cannot find that much info about Talis, but this is a quality piece IMHO, it has 20mm lugs, 39mm Inc Crown, & the lume still pops

Written on Dial: Talis & Logo, Automatic, 25 Jewels,Waterproof, Incabloc, at 6 Oâ€™clock, Swiss Made T, (can this help date) not T Swiss Made T

On the back case is written: All Stainless Steel, 10ATMWaterproof, Swiss, Antimagnetic, Incabloc.

The calibre is an ETA 2472 dated 1955/60, from my research.

Please feel free to comment,Â

[IMG alt="IMG01045-20101221-0948.jp...GqNejP0/s640/IMG01045-20101221-0948.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMG01051-20101221-0950.jp...RkEauBQ/s640/IMG01051-20101221-0950.jpg[/IMG]

many thanks Martin


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Really like that. Nice find. I bet it would look great on the black & white bond style nato. (as opposed to the grey & black)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Micky said:


> Really like that. Nice find. I bet it would look great on the black & white bond style nato. (as opposed to the grey & black)


Yes its deffo has to be a Nato!

I am putting it in for a Service today, according to the back case the last one was 1989.........lol

Martin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Great find a lovely vintage piece and an auto to , is the case stainless or plated ?

My guess would of been 1960s but your research dates it even earlier , will look great all serviced up and on a nice strap , agree probably look best on a stripey nato but would also look great on an oyster bracelet

cheers

Andy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Great find a lovely vintage piece and an auto to , is the case stainless or plated ?
> 
> My guess would of been 1960s but your research dates it even earlier , will look great all serviced up and on a nice strap , agree probably look best on a stripey nato but would also look great on an oyster bracelet
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

Yes its all Stainless Steel as stated in 1st post, regarding date I have dated it from the movement which is 1955 - 1960, but I guess it could be newer, agree ref oyster bracelet or even a meshÂ :thumbsup:

Thanks Martin


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

A Very nice watch would love that in my collection.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bentleyT1 said:


> A Very nice watch would love that in my collection.


CheersÂ :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

lovely :man_in_love:

I am still kicking myself for not buying the kings diver that went through the sales forum a few months back, enjoy the purchase!


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

I do not believe it :jawdrop: it is exactly this watch that has brought me to RTL :-

My link

to the best of my recollections I bought it in 1965 or 66 bought from one of those home shopping catalogues I paid about Â£25 for it. Mine leaked through the crown and the paint lifted off the dial I sent to the catalogue and they put in touch with a supplier of watch parts in London who supplied a Talis black dial but not the original that you have with those horizontal and vertical lines that I really love. ( I must photograph mine and post it)

I can't believe that I've come onto this forum today and found this,the reason I'm here is that I want a bezel to fit mine as it's badly beaten up.

regards

beach bum


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well thats amazing, what are the chances of that!.......lol

Here is alink that may help you post some pics :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Best regards Martin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

NATO? No, no, no. An old fashioned RAF style with fabric keeper. Can be made from a NATO style, or ... RLT has some nice ones.

Maybe a khaki one like the Cousteau crew wore ... with a nice undecorated rubber strap, too? :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> NATO? No, no, no. An old fashioned RAF style with fabric keeper. Can be made from a NATO style, or ... RLT has some nice ones.
> 
> Maybe a khaki one like the Cousteau crew wore ... with a nice undecorated rubber strap, too? :thumbsup:


................lol.............. I have 5 various Nato's in the post from Roy & I will see which suits it best

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice watch Martin. The movement looks immaculate. I'm half sure I remember watching this on eBay. Would I be right?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> Nice watch Martin. The movement looks immaculate. I'm half sure I remember watching this on eBay. Would I be right?


No sorry this was not purchased from the bay

all the best Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Talis = The Talis Watch Co. from La Chaux-de-Fonds and London...


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats very nice! Ill echo other comments, get that on a Nato strap.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here it back from service, now on a Nato

[IMG alt="IMG01558-20110106-1245.jp...0q4hkZs/s800/IMG01558-20110106-1245.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG01486-20110106-1142.jp...IAk6ovM/s800/IMG01486-20110106-1142.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks great Martin very nice indeed, would still like to see it on an oyster personally , think it would really set it off a treat 

A beautiful vintage diver though

cheers

Andy


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

As promised a quick photo of mine, I was always miffed that they didn't send me the same dial,

different age then everything done by letter.










At the moment it's on a matt finish stainless steel bracelet, for years after the original rubber strap disintegrated I wore it on a nylon strap as it was easy to keep clean. I was alway very attached to this watch and it started my weakness for black faced watches. I always thought the luminous diamond end to the second hand was the bees knees. :tongue2:

As you can see the bezel is shot to pieces, if anyone reading this knows where I might find one I would be obliged. :thumbsup:

regards

beach bum


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting your picture, and sharing your story :thumbsup:

Best Regards Martin


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi There. I have one of these watches too. In my humble opinion, they're a decent watch with a good movement. Nowhere near Omega/Rolex standard admittedly, but certainly as good as Hamilton, Lemania and such like. I've been collecting Talis watches for around ten years now, but still only have around eight and one of those is an electronic. I concentrate on mechanical, fully stainless steel items. They're never going to be worth a great deal of money, but I don't buy them as an investment, I buy them because my Father owned one and its the watch I will always remember him wearing. Anyway, nice to meet you all and I look forward to any discussions regarding Talis watches.



martinzx said:


> Vintage Diver 25 Jewel Automatic
> 
> I have been looking for a Vintage diver I was very happy to find this, :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Scouse said:


> Hi There. I have one of these watches too. In my humble opinion, they're a decent watch with a good movement. Nowhere near Omega/Rolex standard admittedly, but certainly as good as Hamilton, Lemania and such like. I've been collecting Talis watches for around ten years now, but still only have around eight and one of those is an electronic. I concentrate on mechanical, fully stainless steel items. They're never going to be worth a great deal of money, but I don't buy them as an investment, I buy them because my Father owned one and its the watch I will always remember him wearing. Anyway, nice to meet you all and I look forward to any discussions regarding Talis watches.


Thats really great would love to see some pictures of your Talis collection & Welcome to the Forum BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Martinzx,

A little busy at the moment, but I will post some photos on here very soon. Thanks for the welcome.



martinzx said:


> Scouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There. I have one of these watches too. In my humble opinion, they're a decent watch with a good movement. Nowhere near Omega/Rolex standard admittedly, but certainly as good as Hamilton, Lemania and such like. I've been collecting Talis watches for around ten years now, but still only have around eight and one of those is an electronic. I concentrate on mechanical, fully stainless steel items. They're never going to be worth a great deal of money, but I don't buy them as an investment, I buy them because my Father owned one and its the watch I will always remember him wearing. Anyway, nice to meet you all and I look forward to any discussions regarding Talis watches.
> ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Scouse said:


> Hi Martinzx,
> 
> A little busy at the moment, but I will post some photos on here very soon. Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> ...


Look forward to that :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've got a talis dress watch... somewhere  I've never seen another Talis til this thread

wonder where it is?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pg tips said:


> I've got a talis dress watch... somewhere  I've never seen another Talis til this thread
> 
> wonder where it is?


Me either ........... thanks for posting its a good looking watch, any chance of posting a picture of the movement please? 

many thanks Martin


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I find it I will Martin  I'm busy this weekend but will have a search


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here you go Martin 21J version of the Peseux 320

.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pg tips said:


> here you go Martin 21J version of the Peseux 320
> 
> .


Wow.......thats a bit special , I am getting to like these Talis watches more & more, thanks for posting

Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a nice looking movement. The older Talis wristwatches seem to have lovely movements fitted. The higher the jewel number, the better. IMO the later wristwatches and most of the pocket watches had terrible movements though.



pg tips said:


> here you go Martin 21J version of the Peseux 320
> 
> .


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

For what it's worth here's my one and only Talis. Bought out of curiosity as it's a funny looking thing but the movements do look quite nice...


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi KrispyDK,

Although I tend to shy away from G/P items (Except when buying for movement spares), that is one of the better examples that I've seen. Again, a lovely looking movement. I really do think these watches are under rated. I just wish I could find more stainless steel examples around to buy!


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

vintage watch diver always my favourite choice for wearing it...it looks nice..


----------

